# Daisy is due soon



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

First possible due date is march 5 but she was with the buck awhile. She is "private breeder" so I never know for sure. She is underweight but I have been slowly adding in more alfalfa, sunflower, and DE a week ago just in case. But she is active and her normal queen b----h self. :laugh:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She's pretty. Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's gorgeous. Happy kidding!

If you don't mind me asking, why DE?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Red goat  I sure wish my red doe would give me a baby.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So pretty! Congrats! Is this her first kidding?


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Miss Daisy is an F1 mini-nubian but not registered. 3rd kidding so she knows what she is doing, but a different Buck this time. I am excited to see what she has. 
(DE as a natural way to reduce worm load, although I think she is fine just thinner than I would prefer.)


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

What does the buck look like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a nice doe, happy kidding.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

The Buck belongs to my neighbor fellow goat owner. He is a myotonic and is black with some white.
Thanks all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Getting closer...


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

The rear view


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Does not look like we will have early babies. So who is voting for on time babies? I am leaning towards not quite ready yet.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I gonna go for two days late


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

She is making uncomfortable sounds and licking her sides tonight so I think I am going out to sit with her for a while and watch. Probably nothing but just in case ...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Is she nesting?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Exciting. Pretty girl


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

not nesting really yet


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any discharge?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

nesting in between munching hay. Still waiting... not much discharge at all.


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Anything yet?


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

No, but a great big storm is moving in. Doesn't that mean she will deliver in the middle of the storm at the worst possible time for me :laugh:
Seriously though, today she is just acting totally normal as though I am being crazy checking on her so often. So I am guessing at least another day or so...


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm excited for her kids!!! Are you In Tennessee?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes in Tennessee


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

The babies are here!!! So far they are all doing well.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

Little red doeling


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay more Tennessee babies!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## potogold (Feb 27, 2017)

Adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

wooo congratulations!!! All are so adorable!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Adorable. Congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippeee!!!!!!! :leap: Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------

